# White Dove - Carlsbad CA



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I was found in zip code 92008. 
I'm a WHITE DOVE.
I'm in the North shelter.
I entered the shelter on 9/10/2007 5:00:00 PM.

My ID number is A1178713, 
My necktag number is N921, and 
My kennel number is NP.

Please contact:
North Shelter
2481 Palomar Airport Road
Carlsbad, CA 92009-1531
760.438.2312 or 760.746.7307


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Please clarify...I cannot make it to Carlsbad this week...but I just took in 4 doves from Fallenweeble and could provide a home for another bird...what has to happen to get this bird out of the shelter and into a forever home?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

kippermom said:


> Please clarify...I cannot make it to Carlsbad this week...but I just took in 4 doves from Fallenweeble and could provide a home for another bird...what has to happen to get this bird out of the shelter and into a forever home?


Somebody needs to go spring it from the shelter and pay the adoption fee, if any. I'm hoping that our member, Michael, might go do this for this bird and the other one that is in his area.

Also, do be aware that there is sometimes a large time frame between the time the birds actually go into the shelters and when we see them on 911 Pigeon Alert and can take action on them there. Often, the birds that were sent to us and that we post are already gone.

I think you will get all the birds you can handle, Kippermom, just from the shelters there in your area, but bless you for following the adoptions and offering a home.

Terry


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Just keep me posted...I have a little room for doves or pigeons and can retrieve some myself depending on location and timing...all of my birds are rescues or their offspring...we're not picky!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

kippermom said:


> Just keep me posted...I have a little room for doves or pigeons and can retrieve some myself depending on location and timing...all of my birds are rescues or their offspring...we're not picky!


Will do on keeping you posted. Thank you, Kippermom, for being a big part of the solution here in So Cal!

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I will call to night to see if it is up for adoption and see if my dad and I can go pick it up.

I have not heard of the other one yet? Please inform me to see if I can be of assistance on that one too.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I found the other thread. Im currently calling the shelters and if they are up for adoption ill ask my dad if we can go pick up the dove. Its 11 mins from us. Ill also ask about the pigeon. Although it is almost an hour away. Im going to call right now!


**THIS SHELTER IS CLOSED right now I will call the other one.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

The soonest I could get to the pound is friday. And there phone services suck. Im tring to call to see if they could be held till friday but the answering machine makes me hold for ever


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Michael,

Thank you so much for trying to get through to the shelters. I know it can be extremely frustrating .. makes you wonder how anyone is ever able to get any adoption information from some of the shelters. I know they are under funded, under staffed, and usually overwhelmed with animals, but it's still very frustrating.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I can totally agree with you.You are quite welcome but you dont have to thank me. Thanx to you I might be able to help them. I cant make it down to Bonita. As My dad just got a new job with cox. His only days off are friday,sat, and sun. So hes going to the shelter on friday. Ill see if I can skip school and go with him. Then Ill give you all an update if It is up for adoption. There is also a female pigeon stuck in the shelter too. Id it is up for adoption Ill pick her up too. And if there are any other pigeons or doves not listed Ill get them too.

Till friday theres nothing much I can do. Lets hope they can hang in there.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

stach_n_flash said:


> I can totally agree with you.You are quite welcome but you dont have to thank me. Thanx to you I might be able to help them. I cant make it down to Bonita. As My dad just got a new job with cox. His only days off are friday,sat, and sun. So hes going to the shelter on friday. Ill see if I can skip school and go with him. Then Ill give you all an update if It is up for adoption. There is also a female pigeon stuck in the shelter too. Id it is up for adoption Ill pick her up too. And if there are any other pigeons or doves not listed Ill get them too.
> 
> Till friday theres nothing much I can do. Lets hope they can hang in there.


Thanks again, Michael, but don't you be skipping school for this, please! If you can help, that will be wonderful, but we all understand that you have other obligations that take priority. I also understand about Bonita .. don't worry about it. You are wise, however, if you do make it to a shelter to ask about birds other than just the one you went there for .. often there are others. For any you might be able to get out of the shelter, we will be happy to help find homes for them. It's just that if they stay at the shelter long enough, they end up being euthanized simply because there is really no room for them and the shelters are not really up on looking after birds.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

well I will try my best to get all the ones I can get out  

And dont worry about me missing school.. I need a break. Haha.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Went to the shelter today (After school). It was a 1/2 an hour drive, so my dad was kind of mad, but he's fine with it. We got there and my dad relized he left his wallet at home. Not that he was going to pay the adoption fee but we needed his ID to pick up the birds. Well since we didnt see allowed us to at least look at them. 

The white dove is fine. I also was on the web site and there was a grey and white pigeon for adoption. It looked really bad in the picture. But the lady said the birds had been their forever. We its looks GREAT now.

Since we couldnt take them home im going back tomorrow to finally take them . They will cost $5 together. So ill donate them $15. I told them I was going to be doing Project Wild life. ANd they said I would get any wild ones they had for free. 

SO thats great. But as for the birds they will be home tomorrow morning. I will keep the pigeon, but will need to find a new owner for the dove.

Ill take pictures tomorrow the pigeon is very pretty! Along with the dove!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Michael, and please thank your Dad on behalf of all of us at Pigeon-Talk! We'll work things out to find homes when needed. Please see Mararret's post to you about being able to ride to and from the Pageant of Pigeons with her and her husband. I would be happy to speak with your parents if needed to smooth the way for this. 

Keep us posted about the shelter birds, please!

Terry


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I could give the dove a home and have room for the pigeon as well if that is of anyhelp...I'm about 1 1/2 hours north of Lake Forest..if you cannot find a closer home or keep them with you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

kippermom said:


> I could give the dove a home and have room for the pigeon as well if that is of anyhelp...I'm about 1 1/2 hours north of Lake Forest..if you cannot find a closer home or keep them with you.


Thanks, Kippermom! Hopefully we'll have an update from Michael soon.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok I got the birds home about 4 hours ago. Just havnt gotten the chance to sit down and reply. 

They are both healthy. Been in quaranten for about a month. 

The dove is to be kept inside and the pigeon out side and then eventually into the loft with the others. 

The dove has over grown toe nails, and missing some feathers.

The pigeon has gone through molt. It I guess was in the middle of molt when it was clipped because the middle feathers are perfect and grown out.

The dove is missing the toe nails on the back of both feet as well.

Neither can fly,but new grown in the feathers is a good sign.

And if your would like to adopt them both that would be fine as well. 

Are you going to the pagent of pigeons? If so ill see if I can bring them as well. the dove is friendly too by the way.

Im on my lap top but will post pictures when I get on the main computer


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Michael, and for getting these birds out of the shelter. Please also let you father know how much we appreciate this. Let's see who here in So Cal really wants these birds .. looks like Kippermom has first dibs. It may take a little doing, but we can figure out the logistics of getting the birds to their new home. Doing it at the Pageant of Pigeons is a good idea if the new bird parent is going to be attending.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

The little white dove appeared to be in good health when I brought him/her home although is his cage he looked a little blue and would just sit there. 

When I brougth them home I let them have free range on the floor. All was well. I looked them over briefly and it seemed other than what I wrote all was well. 

Well.. After a coule hours I moved the pigeon out side next to the aviary.

The dove stayed inside. It just sat in one spot so I figured I would put him on the parakeets cage and let him look at his new seroundings.

But he just sat there as well. I have since picked him up and we perches on my fingers but it looks like two of his toes are broken/curled. Also his feet are a dark redish color... I dont know if this is normal for pure white doves as I have only had ring necked and pigeons. 

I hope all is fine. He is currently in a box next to my laptop battery charger for warmth just incase he is feeling under the weather..

I hope hes fine Ill post tomorrow after work with updates etc..


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I'll monitor this site...I have no particular "dibs"  ...only an offer...both my dove and pigeon lofts are outdoor, community...no free flight...don't know if that meet's the need but we can wait and see how the birds fare today...I was not attending the Pageant, but can retrieve them at some mid-point I'm sure. That is not a problem.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Michael. Very red legs and feet are normal for the white ringnecks. Hopefully the dove isn't sick but just a bit stressed at a new environment. Please keep a close eye on it and let us know.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

The dove is fine. I give it free time in my room but it cannot fly so not much to do but walk.

I got it a new friend. Not that I wanted to but it just happened. Ill write the story when I get on the main computer.

But they are in good condition besides for the new dove who has a little injurie.

Time to wash the dog I hope to get on afterwards.


----------

